# Post your plastic fantastics preferences



## Guest

*There are a number of excellent polycarbonate pistols on the market, and I would like to know what the forum feels is the best of the bunch...post away amigos:smt1099 *


----------



## waterburybob

I think the HK USPs (and/or the USP Compacts) should be on that list.


----------



## DennyCrane

waterburybob said:


> I think the HK USPs (and/or the USP Compacts) should be on that list.


There will always be a few that is forgotten. There are so many. Steyr, Taurus, etc.


----------



## Guest

*Nahhhhh*



waterburybob said:


> I think the HK USPs (and/or the USP Compacts) should be on that list.


*The selection are real world pistols for real world folk....H&K, as well as the Sig line are not civilian friendly companies, nor do they market pistols that are realistically priced, nor any more reliable than the ones on the poll. The poll is a sampling of pistols that may be used by military and law enforcement, but also are not cost prohibitive for the average Wyatt Earp.:smt1099 *


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

Walther :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest

*I bet I know your middle name?*



Mdnitedrftr said:


> Walther :mrgreen:


*It is Ship.:smt082 *


----------



## Baldy

I went with the XD because it is the only one out of that bunch that I have shot. It was a 45XD and it will get the job done for sure. Well balanced and recoil was about the same as a 1911 only it felt a little higher in the hand. Two handed it would come back on target as good as a 1911. I liked it.


----------



## jwkimber45

I'll vote HK as well. I don't quite understand the 'real world' comments but thats fine, not my poll.

Of the ones listed I have the most experience with the Glock, and my HK beats the socks off them.....LOL!!!


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

Dustoff '68 said:


> *It is Ship.:smt082 *


:smt082


----------



## tony pasley

none of the above


----------



## Guest

*Thank you so much for your....*



tony pasley said:


> none of the above


*contribution to this thread....very informative.*


----------



## Dorian

Another vote for H&K USPc here.
And the Smith & Wesson M&P as an option of lesser cost.

Hey Dustoff, They are talking you are just not listening.
When you ask a fair question, and then you do not want to hear what people have to say just because it falls outside of your preconceived notions, what are you really gaining?

Dorian


----------



## -gunut-

Vote for HK


----------



## Guest

Dorian said:


> Another vote for H&K USPc here.
> And the Smith & Wesson M&P as an option of lesser cost.
> 
> Hey Dustoff, They are talking you are just not listening.
> When you ask a fair question, and then you do not want to hear what people have to say just because it falls outside of your preconceived notions, what are you really gaining?
> 
> Dorian


*First off, the sampling of 5 pistols represents the brands MOST used by Law enforcement and the Military....foreign and domestic. Secondly, the question asked was simple....which of the listed are your faves. Thirdly, there is nothing preconceived here...if anything, any other responses fall outside the parameters of the poll. Fourth, and last, H&K and Sig represent a miniscule percentage insofar as use by the aforementioned agencies...and I suspect, due to their high cost; and they are not the most consumer friendly companies to deal with....there are too many manufacturwers to list, and I chose the top 5 MOST represented in the civilian, Law enforcement, and militray arenas. Now, if you find all this too confusing, then it's on you.*


----------



## tex45acp

I have shot most of the guns listed in the poll and even put a box through an H&K, but I still prefer my XD-45. Ergonomics, accuracy, dependability, size and weight are the determining factors for me. This is just my personal opinion, that comes from practical experience. I shoot a lot, probably more than most folks even think of. My XD-45 makes that shooting fun and interesting.


----------



## hberttmank

The question asked what I thought was the best of the bunch for plastic, and for me it is the H&K USP series. As far as a sampling of pistols that may be used by law enforcement or military since when did the Walther, Springfield XD or Kahr outsell H&K or Sig?


----------



## RONNIE J

*Xd 45 Acp*

Like a few of the others, at one time or the other , I have fired all the weapons listed and the HK-SIGMA-Walther --the XD wins out. I have kept most of my GLOCKS and like them but when the XD45ACP was introduced , it put a new ball game for the others to come up to. Simple, easy and goes bang.

Ron


----------



## Guest

*I don't know that....*



hberttmank said:


> The question asked what I thought was the best of the bunch for plastic, and for me it is the H&K USP series. As far as a sampling of pistols that may be used by law enforcement or military since when did the Walther, Springfield XD or Kahr outsell H&K or Sig?


....the poll suggests who outsells who. In fact, I didn't ask that question. If you do a carefull search, you will find the pistols in the poll in the hands of more of the mentioned agencies than H&K and Sig...cost being one reason. No mention that Sig or H&K are inferior pistols...what is signficant is that if in fact Sig and H&K outsell all the others, then I suspect these pistols (and I see it on the ranges all the time) are in the hands of a boat load of posers, wannabees, and those who simply don't wince at the prices these guys sell for.


----------



## jwkimber45

Wow, check it out guys. If you own a HK or a Sig you're a wannabe and a poser!!!! Gimmie a break.

A lot of our leo's in Indiana carry SIG...........hummmm


----------



## Guest

*That may be so....*



jwkimber45 said:


> Wow, check it out guys. If you own a HK or a Sig you're a wannabe and a poser!!!! Gimmie a break.
> 
> A lot of our leo's in Indiana carry SIG...........hummmm


in Indiana....bet you don't have 40+ thousand LEO's carrying a Sig in Indy....I'm not sure there are 40+ thousand LEOs in Indiana....there are 40,000+ NYPD LEO's carrying Kahrs......hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. So try to keep the thread on track jw....all you are saying is really nothing...NYPD went with Kahr because it met their specs, and cost requirement.....so I'll give ya' a break....for now.


----------



## -gunut-

Really? I have NEVER seen a LEO carry Kahr. In my county there is mostly Glock except for two agencies that carry ether SIG or HK. I would suggest not attacking people who want two of the biggest makers in firearms to be contributed in the list. HK is used by both civ, LE, and our government. So is Sig. Just my thought…

You should take a look at CDNN. Sigs for around $500 and HK's around $600-700 
Way to expensive for civilians...just like 1911's right? :smt083


----------



## Guest

*I suppose if you lived.....*



-gunut- said:


> Really? I have NEVER seen a LEO carry Kahr. In my county there is mostly Glock except for two agencies that carry ether SIG or HK. I would suggest not attacking people who want two of the biggest makers in firearms to be contributed in the list. HK is used by both civ, LE, and our government. So is Sig. Just my thought&#8230;
> 
> You should take a look at CDNN. Sigs for around $500 and HK's around $600-700
> Way to expensive for civilians...just like 1911's right? :smt083


....*in New York City, you would have noticed the Kahr's....so far, I fail to see an attack on anyone....my perspective here in Virginia is from a former LEO and military officer perspective, and the group that I meet with on a regular basis, who happen to be a mix bag of former and active duty LEO's, Navy SEALs, etc....with very few exceptions, Sig and H&K are not on their wish lists, nor what they use on our ranges from Virginia Beach to Blackwater...the SEALs have and some still do use Sigs and H&K's, but it is not the weapon of choice, as some would have you to believe. Yes, there are a whole lot of never served in the military and law enforcement who carry YOUR favorite brands....to me, that says poser....if you take it personally, oh well.*


----------



## Dorian

I really do not find this confusing at all.

But I do find it interesting that your question has now changed.

You first post states.
*"There are a number of excellent polycarbonate pistols, on the market and I would like to know what the forum feels is the best of the bunch...post away amigos"*

You now state that what you wanted to ask was.
*"....which of the listed are your faves"*

So in fact you don't want to know which of the polycarbonate pistols on the market what the forum feels is the best of the bunch. 
You just want to know which of your poll choices is the better of the bunch.
I'm fine with that. It just is not what you asked for originally.

Nor do you choices of poll pistols truly reflect what you are after, you state that.
_*"The poll is a sampling of pistols that may be used by military and law enforcement, but also are not cost prohibitive for the average" *_
And you further state that 
*"the sampling of 5 pistols represents the brands MOST used by Law enforcement and the Military....foreign and domestic"*

I personally don't know of any military or law enforcement agency that currently issues the Polycarbonate offerings of Springfield, Walther, Berretta, Kahr. But I do know of many that use the metal frames models from some of these maufactures.

But I do not clam to know what the entire world is issuing for duty weapons these days. However I do have eyes & can look around just like every one else here. What I see is that the several of the manufactures you listed as *"MOST used by Law enforcement and the Military"* Are in fact not using the polycarbonate models of their pistols.

I also find it humorous that you state that. 
*"H&K and Sig represent a miniscule percentage insofar as use by the aforementioned agencies"*

When in fact these two companies were recently issued one of the largest small arms contracts ever to supply weapons to the U.S. Department of Homeland Security.

*there is nothing preconceived here...if anything, any other responses fall outside the parameters of the poll.*

Dorian


----------



## -gunut-

Dustoff '68 said:


> ....*in New York City, you would have noticed the Kahr's....so far, I fail to see an attack on anyone....my perspective here in Virginia is from a former LEO and military officer perspective, and the group that I meet with on a regular basis, who happen to be a mix bag of former and active duty LEO's, Navy SEALs, etc....with very few exceptions, Sig and H&K are not on their wish lists, nor what they use on our ranges from Virginia Beach to Blackwater...the SEALs have and some still do use Sigs and H&K's, but it is not the weapon of choice, as some would have you to believe. Yes, there are a whole lot of never served in the military and law enforcement who carry YOUR favorite brands....to me, that says poser....if you take it personally, oh well.*


How the hell is owning a sig or HK make you a poser?


----------



## -gunut-

Dorian said:


> I also find it humorous that you state that.
> *"H&K and Sig represent a miniscule percentage insofar as use by the aforementioned agencies"*
> 
> When in fact these two companies were recently issued one of the largest small arms contracts ever to supply weapons to the U.S. Department of Homeland Security.
> 
> *there is nothing preconceived here...if anything, any other responses fall outside the parameters of the poll.*
> 
> Dorian


You mean this?

http://www.defensereview.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=779

I think that it is safe to say









and furthermore


----------



## Baldy

*Interresting???*

:watching: :watching: :watching: :watching: :watching: :watching:


----------



## -gunut-

Baldy said:


> :watching: :watching: :watching: :watching: :watching: :watching:


Indeed! :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest

*I find it humorous that dilitantes without hard evidence wish to parse words, engage in a pattern of immature fault finding, and generally get their panties in a wad over the fact that their fave poser toys were not included in the poll....I'm done here....have the response I needed, and have outed the boy warriors....next time, I'll post a poll with 200 choices, and I suspect there will be another group of 4-F(s) finding fault with the poll....lovely thing my America....even the most absurdly misinformed can voice a baseless point of view.*


----------



## scooter

*W T F O???:duel: :duel: :duel: :duel: *

Makes me happy I dont want any tact. tupp.


----------



## Dorian

*....even the most absurdly misinformed can voice a baseless point of view.*

As you seem to stand so proudly as a poster boy for.

Dorian


----------



## Revolver

I don't like plastic pistols. But if I had to choose one, it'd be a SW99 chambered .45ACP or a Ruger 345.


----------



## Dorian

Let us review.
The original question.



Dustoff '68 said:


> *There are a number of excellent polycarbonate pistols on the market, and I would like to know what the forum feels is the best of the bunch...post away amigos:smt1099 *


The response.



hberttmank said:


> _The question asked what I thought was the best of the bunch for plastic_, and for me it is the H&K USP series. As far as a sampling of pistols that may be used by law enforcement or military since when did the Walther, Springfield XD or Kahr outsell H&K or Sig?


The reply.



Dustoff '68 said:


> ....the poll suggests who outsells who. *In fact, I didn't ask that question.* If you do a carefull search, you will find the pistols in the poll in the hands of more of the mentioned agencies than H&K and Sig...cost being one reason. No mention that Sig or H&K are inferior pistols...what is signficant is that if in fact Sig and H&K outsell all the others, then I suspect these pistols (and I see it on the ranges all the time) are in the hands of a boat load of posers, wannabees, and those who simply don't wince at the prices these guys sell for.


Dorian


----------



## Guest

XD45 service perfect hold and feel...for plastic...and 14 rds...HOLY SH*T!


----------



## P97

I'm not even going to mention my plastic gun, but you can tell by my name what I have.


----------



## jwkimber45

Dustoff '68 said:


> *I find it humorous that dilitantes without hard evidence wish to parse words, engage in a pattern of immature fault finding, and generally get their panties in a wad over the fact that their fave poser toys were not included in the poll....I'm done here....have the response I needed, and have outed the boy warriors....next time, I'll post a poll with 200 choices, and I suspect there will be another group of 4-F(s) finding fault with the poll....lovely thing my America....even the most absurdly misinformed can voice a baseless point of view.*


I find this responce laughable........I belive it was you who initiated the name calling and so-called attacks..........



> H&K and Sig represent a miniscule percentage insofar as use by the aforementioned agencies


I dont think so........perhaps not the largest %, but certainly not a 'miniscule' %.

JW out, I'm done arging its not worth the time effort.


----------



## -gunut-

Dustoff '68 said:


> *I find it humorous that dilitantes without hard evidence wish to parse words, engage in a pattern of immature fault finding, and generally get their panties in a wad over the fact that their fave poser toys were not included in the poll....I'm done here....have the response I needed, and have outed the boy warriors....next time, I'll post a poll with 200 choices, and I suspect there will be another group of 4-F(s) finding fault with the poll....lovely thing my America....even the most absurdly misinformed can voice a baseless point of view.*


You are ridiculous...
You have yet to state any reason as to why people that own HK's and Sig's are "posers." You talk about hanging out with SEALs like you are a frickin eight year old. Are they your "base?" If you are basing your pistol choice off of what your "SEAL" friend's say then that would make you the poser.
So what kind of pistol do you use? Please enlighten me...


----------



## Shipwreck

Lets not start a big brew-ha-ha over this.

Everyone here knows that I love the Walther P99. But, I will admit, that there are not many agencies that use them - None in the US that I know of. Some US agencies do carry the clone - the SW99, but not many.

Actually, customer service for HK has gotten a bad wrap. They may have been terrible in the past, but they are getting better. I dealt w/ them 1x earlier this year for a bad mag. Sig, on the other hand, seems to be going to hell w/ its customer service lately. I have no direct knowledge, but I have seen some ridiculous stories people have posted on other forums about how they were treated. Sig Pros are carried w/ some police agencies in the US.

Obciously, Glock has the biggest police % in the US. They offer their guns cheap, and have buy back programs for whatever guns an agency already has. A lot of agencies report issues w/ certain models, though. And, while I love my Glock 34, I prev had a Glock 26, and received crappy customer service from Glock. Not too happy w/ that.

Beretta - everyone knows they have the US military market... And, many agencies use them as well.

S&W - the new M&P is slowly gaining ground.

SPringfield XD - WHile officers can sometimes buy their own gun and carry it, I know of no departments in the US that SUPPLY the XD to their officers at the moment. There may be some, but I don't know them.

But, if the point of this thread is to talk about what agencies carry, HK would have more guns floating out there than the XDs - HK polymer guns have been sold for much longer. Also, tons more HKs floating around in police and military hands compared to Kahrs.



> Originally Posted by Dustoff '68
> I find it humorous that dilitantes without hard evidence wish to parse words, engage in a pattern of immature fault finding, and generally get their panties in a wad over the fact that their fave poser toys were not included in the poll....I'm done here....have the response I needed, and have outed the boy warriors....next time, I'll post a poll with 200 choices, and I suspect there will be another group of 4-F(s) finding fault with the poll....lovely thing my America....even the most absurdly misinformed can voice a baseless point of view.


Also, I take exception to this as well. I personally think if someone likes HK guns, that is their business. I must have missed the logic in the way this thread turned... How is someone who likes an HK a "poser."?!?! People spend tons of $ on 1911s. If someone wants to spend a little bit more and buy an HK, so what.


----------



## Guest

*I take no issue with anyone preferring an H&K, Sig, or what friggin' ever...what I take exception to is how a couple of dilitantes took this thread in a new direction, and parsed my words, and read into every sentence something that was not their...like I said earlier....no point in dealing with amateurs.*


----------



## jwkimber45

Dustoff '68 said:


> *contribution to this thread....very informative.*


You sir, are the one who started out with the derogatory comments.....

I simply stated my opinion in my first post on this thread. Just because you don't agree certainly makes niether of us wrong (there's more than one way to skin a cat my friend) the reason this thread has gone the direction it has is because its started has helped drag it that more that the other posters on it IMO.

Anyone who thinks that HK and Sig are not civilian friendly companies doen't make much sense.....they produce some of the most popular and reliable arms avalible.

As far as being cost prohibitive, thats doesn't make sense either. Both HK USPs and many Sig models can be had for under $700 new. Much less if you search the used market......

But, whatever, I'm just an amateur.......:smt011 :smt011


----------



## john doe.

Check this one out.










Nerf N-Strike Firefly Rev-8 Blaster

$19.44 at Walmart.

Eat your heart out shooters. It's mine... all MINE!


----------



## scooter

tnoisaw said:


> Check this one out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nerf N-Strike Firefly Rev-8 Blaster
> 
> $19.44 at Walmart.
> 
> Eat your heart out shooters. It's mine... all MINE!


Is this one for open carry or will it be your CCW?:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45

tnoisaw said:


> Check this one out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nerf N-Strike Firefly Rev-8 Blaster
> 
> $19.44 at Walmart.
> 
> Eat your heart out shooters. It's mine... all MINE!


Swweeeettttt!!!!


----------



## Guest

*I really don't understand your English....*



jwkimber45 said:


> You sir, are the one who started out with the derogatory comments.....
> 
> I simply stated my opinion in my first post on this thread. Just because you don't agree certainly makes niether of us wrong (there's more than one way to skin a cat my friend) the reason this thread has gone the direction it has is because its started has helped drag it that more that the other posters on it IMO.
> 
> "Huh"?
> 
> Anyone who thinks that HK and Sig are not civilian friendly companies doen't make much sense.....they produce some of the most popular and reliable arms avalible.
> 
> "And this is where the problem lies...you have a resentment over my comments about H&K and Sig."
> 
> As far as being cost prohibitive, thats doesn't make sense either.
> 
> "Sure they are...that's the PRIMARY reason they are rarely found as issue guns worldwide...at the moment, neither one is in the running for the next generation US military pistol contract
> 
> But, whatever, I'm just an amateur.......:smt011 :smt011


"And, finally we can agree...the choo choo train leaves in an hour...be on it!":smt084


----------



## john doe.

scooter said:


> Is this one for open carry or will it be your CCW?:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


You know I thought it would be for CCW but I'll be darned if I could find a holster. Maybe Mike Barham at Galco knows of one.


----------



## Revolver

tnoisaw said:


> Check this one out.
> Nerf N-Strike Firefly Rev-8 Blaster
> 
> $19.44 at Walmart.
> 
> Eat your heart out shooters. It's mine... all MINE!


That's fancy. It has a skeletonized trigger, sidesaddle, heat shields, and what sorta looks like a tac rail.:mrgreen:


----------



## -gunut-

Dustoff '68 said:


> *....no point in dealing with amateurs.*


I just don't know what to say anymore. You are being disrespectful to our members just because of what they choose to carry. You do not even state any reason as to why you consider them "posers." Maybe there are better pistols then the ones you listed. Can you not handle that? If not, then don't ask for people's opinions...


----------



## jwkimber45

-gunut- said:


> I just don't know what to say anymore. You are being disrespectful to our members just because of what they choose to carry. You do not even state any reason as to why you consider them "posers." Maybe there are better pistols then the ones you listed. Can you not handle that? If not, then don't ask for people's opinions...


Well said. This dude knows NOTHING about me, my expeience, my level of expertise when it comes to handguns, nothing. I assume he has the same level of knowledge about most of the members here.

And yet because we don't agree with him we are amatures and 'posers'

I don't get it??? I thought we lived in a free country where we can each have his/her own views on just about any subject, but I guess some don't feel that way.


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, we all know all ya'll guys are crazy because U don't own a P99 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## jwkimber45

Shipwreck said:


> Well, we all know all ya'll guys are crazy because U don't own a P99 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


LOL!!! Thats what I hear!!! Too funny!!!


----------



## waterburybob

Shipwreck said:


> Well, we all know all ya'll guys are crazy because U don't own a P99 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


Does my SW99 count ?


----------



## Guest

*A pro would no when to shaddup............*



-gunut- said:


> I just don't know what to say anymore. You are being disrespectful to our members just because of what they choose to carry. You do not even state any reason as to why you consider them "posers." Maybe there are better pistols then the ones you listed. Can you not handle that? If not, then don't ask for people's opinions...


----------



## Shipwreck

waterburybob said:


> Does my SW99 count ?


Yea, that counts


----------



## -gunut-

Shipwreck said:


> Well, we all know all ya'll guys are crazy because U don't own a P99 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


:smt078

:smt082 :mrgreen: :smt082


----------



## Blkhawk73

None of the above wasn't a choice. :smt022 

I'll go off the board and say Heckler & Koch.


----------



## -gunut-

Blkhawk73 said:


> None of the above wasn't a choice. :smt022
> 
> I'll go off the board and say Heckler & Koch.


Good choice!

But ya might not want to say that around Dust off :smt082


----------



## Guest

*You're in trouble now....*



Blkhawk73 said:


> None of the above wasn't a choice. :smt022
> 
> I'll go off the board and say Heckler & Koch.


....this is Dustoff 68....we have Blackhawk 73 down....it must have been an H&K AD taking out his cyclic....:mrgreen: :smt1099


----------



## jimg11

*Plastic guns?*

I vote for the non mentioned Sig 2340 in TDA. I have been carrying one on duty for 5 + years (DAO) for benefit of the Lawyers.


----------



## Charlie

Shipwreck said:


> Well, we all know all ya'll guys are crazy because U don't own a P99 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


And what, may I ask, is wrong with "crazy"? Kinda' looks like several of us are "crazy" 'cause we keep reading this dribble. :goofy: :goofy: :goofy: :goofy: :goofy: I would rather be crazy than arrogant.


----------



## Shipwreck

I'm not arrogant. I'm just trying to help U see the error of your ways


----------



## -gunut-

Shipwreck said:


> I'm not arrogant. I'm just trying to help U see the error of your ways


I don't think he was talking about you... :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie

-gunut- said:


> I don't think he was talking about you... :mrgreen:


Gunut figured it out! A winner!


----------



## scooter

Charlie said:


> Gunut figured it out! A winner!


+1000:smt011


----------



## jwkimber45

Charlie said:


> I would rather be crazy than arrogant.


+1 LOL!!!


----------



## denfoote

Glock and Walther!!


----------



## denfoote

The Walther P99 is nice.
I have one.
However, I prefer the metal framed guns like the P5.
Therefore, I chose Glock.


----------



## triton54s

Ruger P345


----------



## hkenvy91

waterburybob said:


> I think the HK USPs (and/or the USP Compacts) should be on that list.


i second that one coming from multiple hk owner:smt082


----------



## hkenvy91

how could hk ,the pioneer of the plastic not be on there


----------



## -gunut-

hkenvy91 said:


> how could hk ,the pioneer of the plastic not be on there


Well odviously because it is a poser gun! Duh!

:smt082


----------



## reconNinja

Go Pro. 

Damn near everything that comes out these days is polymer though, so...


----------



## Richard

I am late for dinner but my plastic guns are Glocks and a Kel-Tec P32. Regards, Richard 

Glock 30:


----------



## spacedoggy

Springfield XD's reason is the trigger system. Since it has a grip safety like the 1911's the tension can go all the way when cocked which makes for a single action only gun.


----------



## KingAirDriver

Off of the list I'd vote for the XD, but I've never shot a Walther or Kahr.

However, I would pick HK if it were on that list, and I couldn't care less what "anyone" thinks about it.


----------



## Brandon_Lutz

Personally I like Beretta's PX4. Glocks are great guns but the grip angle feels odd in my hands. For some reason the PX4 feels just right to me. As for the others I have no experience so I cannot logically comment on them.

Overall I think they are all good tools from reputable companies. More choices are always good and the more people that get into the hobby of firearms the better


----------



## Vom Kriege

Sadly, the Ruger P95 wasn't on the list of options. It's my "favorite" plastic pistol, but the Glock has become my pistol of choice.

I very much like the XDs, but since I already had a few Glocks I have stuck with them instead of switching to XDs. I did consider it though.


----------



## liberty911

Personally I prefer Glocks. I can't shoot XD's worth a damn. I would love to own Sigs and HK's but they are just out of my modest price range at the moment. 

At the gun store I work at part time Glocks are our biggest seller by far. XD's come in a distant 2nd. Down the line a little ways are Sigs. HK's don't sell well enough for us to stock them that often, and the 2 P99's we have have been at the store longer than I have. 

I think they are all great guns, but here in Commiefornia, where everything is overpriced, most people don't buy HK's. Even if you buy online, You have to pay a coupole hundred over the list price just to get it in your hand.

All of that being said, I love Sigs! And an HK P2000 is real high on my wish list.


----------



## Shipwreck

liberty911 said:


> .... and the 2 P99's we have have been at the store longer than I have. .


Are they A/S models or QA models. I've seen QA models of the P99 sit on shelves for years. But, the A/S models are in high demand, and assuming that they are below $600, they usually sell quick. It's when they go over $600 that most people know its not a good deal.


----------



## Benzbuilder

*FNH FiveseveN*

You didn't have a listing for FN. So, I voted for XD. I just bought this 5 7 and I am loving it.


----------



## liberty911

Shipwreck-To be honest I don't know what models they are, but they are in the high $400 range. It seems around here, nobody knows much about them(myself included). 

Benzbuilder-When we get 5.7's in the shop they sell same day. Every time. All other FN's sell pretty good.


----------



## Benzbuilder

liberty911 said:


> Benzbuilder-When we get 5.7's in the shop they sell same day. Every time. All other FN's sell pretty good.


I don't doubt it. I think they are the best polymer gun on the market. With 20 rnd mags they can't be beat on quantity. Even when fully loaded it weighs less than my other poly gun empty.


----------



## liberty911

Although I have never shot one, they feel good in my hand and the mag release feels very natural to me. Maybe I can talk the owner into putting one in the rental case to help people recognize it more and get a feel for it. Plus, it would give me a chance to play with it! I here the recoil is nonexistant.


----------



## Benzbuilder

liberty911 said:


> Although I have never shot one, they feel good in my hand and the mag release feels very natural to me. Maybe I can talk the owner into putting one in the rental case to help people recognize it more and get a feel for it. Plus, it would give me a chance to play with it! I here the recoil is nonexistant.


I wouldn't say nonexistant. More like unnoticable. it is a complete thrill to shoot. With 20 rnds it seems to never end. I grin wider with every shot.


----------



## spacedoggy

I'm happy for you. Is it hard to find ammo for it? I held one and it felt great. Someday soon I hope to have one.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking

I've been seriously considering a Five seveN, but I haven't had the chance to hold one, the grip looks similar to the SIGMA's (which I really love the grip of) how is the trigger on it? how hard is it to find 5.7 ammo?


----------



## mw1311

Dustoff '68 said:


> *The selection are real world pistols for real world folk....H&K, as well as the Sig line are not civilian friendly companies, nor do they market pistols that are realistically priced, nor any more reliable than the ones on the poll. The poll is a sampling of pistols that may be used by military and law enforcement, but also are not cost prohibitive for the average Wyatt Earp.:smt1099 *


??? I'll hav to call BS here. HK's not realistically priced? give me a break...I just bought a NIB HK P2000 with Night sights for $640 +tax. If this isn't realistic then I don't know what is. 
Also, both the HK's and Sig's are used by LE and Military...get your facts straight please.

I vote for HK.


----------



## jenglish

I vote Walther, but to each his/her own. What ever works for _you_. I do not think a particular brand of pistol makes anyone a poser. That is like saying that anyone who gets a P99 is a poser because of Bond. That may be the case for some but not others.

I do however enjoy hearing the opinions of those that include references (repeatedly) about their relationship with SEALs, Special Forces, and the such. They always have such combative replies.

But do not listen to me, I am simply a professional amateur. As you were. :watching:


----------



## john doe.

I don’t look at what the other guy carries but what would work best for me. I have different personal qualifications than others here based on where I live, body build, price et, et. To get what the other use is not a way to do it in my book. If I were to drive what James Bond drives I’d be saving up for it for half my life. I’m content with my Ford Explorer.


----------



## mw1311

tnoisaw said:


> I don't look at what the other guy carries but what would work best for me. I have different personal qualifications than others here based on where I live, body build, price et, et. To get what the other use is not a way to do it in my book. If I were to drive what James Bond drives I'd be saving up for it for half my life. I'm content with my Ford Explorer.


+1


----------



## Nastynewt

i have a 18 year old Sig P226 that was used 15 years by a Louisiana State Trooper....it shoots great i wouldnt trade it for the world......it took me 18 years to afford one


----------



## bangbang

mw1311 said:


> ??? I'll hav to call BS here. HK's not realistically priced? give me a break...I just bought a NIB HK P2000 with Night sights for $640 +tax. If this isn't realistic then I don't know what is.
> Also, both the HK's and Sig's are used by LE and Military...get your facts straight please.
> 
> I vote for HK.


I'm with you. HK should not have been left off that poll. It seems to me that the OP has an axe to grind with HK and it was intentionally left off that list to make a point.


----------



## mw1311

Dustoff '68 
In Time Out - I'm a weeney!

I guess the troll got already banned


----------



## Riktoven

I vote Walther.

The P99 is hands down my favorite pistol.

HK USP Compact would be my second favorite.

Glock 19 my third pick.


I've shot pretty much every polymer gun out ther except for:
-Any polymer Beretta
-HK Mark 23 and USP Elite and whatever the original was VP-70 or somthing, I've dry fired once.
-Steyr M/S series
-Any FN Polymer gun (Really interested by these though...very tempting)

I don't carry a gun professionally. I'm a nerdy engineer. I also like to shoot A LOT and take pride in being a badass with my weapon. I like what I like. HK people like what they like. Sig people like what they like. 1911 people like what they like. A tool is a tool is a tool, and when it comes to the pistols mentioned, none really does anything different or better than the others.

Warrior spirit is what wins gun battles. The genius that started this poll would be wise not to discount an opponent's Warrior spirt because of his tool(s); after all it would be embarassing to be killed by some 'poser'.


----------



## FallGuy

I would have liked to see HK on the poll but I own a Kahr also and I must say to be so small it is accurate and reliable.


----------



## Glockamania®

I chose Glock, of course.

I was training yesterday and after 300 rounds, my Glock model 35 has yet to let me down. I can't say the same with my other classmates' Hks and Kimbers.


----------



## tharmer

If you're generating this much controversy and have to keep explaining what you mean, you've posed your poll in a confusing and conflicting way.

If you just open up the subject, without the poll, then you could count the responses and get your own numbers. That might be more meaningful.

-terry

Just another poser with a used Sig.


----------



## hipmatt

I didn't see a link to vote for the S&W M&P... I would have voted for that if it was there.


----------



## kenjihara

jimg11 said:


> I vote for the non mentioned Sig 2340 in TDA. I have been carrying one on duty for 5 + years (DAO) for benefit of the Lawyers.


Love the Sig Pro. Nice.


----------



## PenguinRunway

Dustoff '68 said:


> *Fourth, and last, H&K and Sig represent a miniscule percentage insofar as use by the aforementioned agencies...*





Dustoff '68 said:


> *H&K, as well as the Sig line are not civilian friendly companies, nor do they market pistols that are realistically priced, nor any more reliable than the ones on the poll.*


(quotes shortened for the sake of a point)

So, they don't market to civilians, hardly any agencies use them, they are expensive, and unreliable in comparison to the compitetion...

How the %*#& do they stay in business?


----------



## Queeqeg

make mine a Glock please


----------



## Quiet

I voted for Glock. 

You didn't list H&K or FN.


----------



## teknoid

M&P :smt033


----------



## Bullseye

WALTHER P99 .40


----------



## Sean

You guys are killin' me. I like my Glocks.

I think the XD is a damned fine pistol, it just doesn't work for ME.

I own an HK USP 45C, but I don't carry it, as I prefer my Glock 30 in that platform (compact .45).

I never got warm and fuzzy over Sig due to their LOOOOOOOOOONG trigger pull and reset. That notwithstanding, they are also damned fine, and accurate pistols, and I know guys who use them to good effect. I would suspect I would like the Sig Pro no better, as it has the same trigger.

Say what you will about Ruger...they are bulletproof, and I have yet to see one have a meltdown.

Kahr...I have owned a pair, but they never replaced my G26, so I traded them off.

_Kahr is NOT issued to 40,000+ NYPD officers...it is an OPTIONAL pistol for detectives, plainclothes, and off duty carry. Glock 17, and 19 are ISSUED pistols for uniformed officers and detectives. Some Smith & Wesson models are also on the "approved" list....the DAO models such as the 5946._

The point is: Use what works for you. A Sig or HK owner isn't a poser (poseur is the correct spelling), he just likes what he likes, and more power to him. Even MORE power to him IF he learns to employ it correctly, and safely.

The true poseur is the "Tactical Teddy" who buys ONLY because of brand, and outfits himself from head to toe in 5.11 Tactical gear for his forays to and from his cubicle in his dangerous urban accounting office. He never practices, never seeks to learn more about his weapon, and is more of a danger to himself and others than he is to a goblin in a real SHTF incident.

I'm not going to piss on anyone's choice in a personal defense weapon. I started carrying a Glock 17 under protest when the agency I worked for switched from the Smith & Wesson Model 13 3" .357 to the Glock in 1989. I didn't want a "damned plastic sissy pistol". But after getting to know the gun, and trust it, and eventually prefer it, even to my 1911's and beloved Browning Hi Power I have never looked back.

Now, retired due to an injury in the line of duty, and can carry any darned thing I please...I still carry a Glock (insert model here) depending upon my mood and where I am going. Often it is a Glock 30, but sometimes I carry a 17, 19, 21, or 23, or any of the others I have in my safe.

In literally hundreds of thousands of rounds, I have NEVER had a single failure of ANY kind with a Glock pistol. I still shoot steel matches every Tuesday night, and I still use a Glock.

But, there are a lot of shooters out there shooting HK, Sig, 1911 platforms, you name it to good advantage.


----------



## mw1311

> The true poseur is the "Tactical Teddy" who buys ONLY because of brand, and outfits himself from head to toe in 5.11 Tactical gear for his forays to and from his cubicle in his dangerous urban accounting office. He never practices, never seeks to learn more about his weapon, and is more of a danger to himself and others than he is to a goblin in a real SHTF incident.


Are you talking about this guy???:

As I was leaving my house, I stuffed my Glock 10mm "man gun" Mexican style in my pants. My backup is a fully customized 1911 with all the IPSC add-on options in my $500.00 leather pancake holster custom made by Belgian Monks who have devoted their lives to silence and holster making. These are the ones used by SEAL Team 6, which I used to be a part of, but all records of my activities were destroyed in a fire "accident". 
I put on my Royal Robbins photographer vest to match my pants while wearing a T-shirt underneath reading "From My Cold Dead Hands". That way, nobody can see what I'm packing. 
I had my Centennial .38 Special in my ankle holster, just like the gun rag guys carry. 
Lastly, I had my "Covert Sniper" I.D. Card in my wallet with my "Concealed Weapons Permit Badge". I was ready for anything. 
I drove my Bug Out Truck to the 7-11 for some beer, 'cause you never know. It is a performance styled Subaru BRAT with 4 cylinders of ground pounding fury. 
I pulled up to the 7-11 store and noticed a nefarious looking Girl Scout eyeballing me from the back of her mothers' SUV. A likely cover. 
The mother returned to the truck and went for the keys in her purse, but I knew from my years of combat honed instincts that she was actually making a furtive movement for an offensive weapon. 
I attempted a tactical shoulder roll, but fell flat on my face, kind of flopping on the pavement to avoid any incoming rounds and to make it look like I meant to do that. The store owner called 911, which is good because I then did a roll and attempted to draw my Glock. 
Unfortunately, since I did not have a holster, the gun "went off", and the bullet creased my wiener. But I was prepared for that and bit down on a 9mm casing to take my mind off the pain as I dove for the garbage barrel. 
That's when I noticed the Girl Scout shouting something to her mother who began to take cover. I knew they were closing on me so I drew my custom trusty 1911 Wilson Combat...I knew that they would be impressed with that. I then duck walked to the front of her SUV, but my gut kinda got in the way and I fell on my ass, which caused me to swallow my 9mm casing. 
I then tried to roll to my right, but didn't want to scuff my holster, so I just threw myself into the telephone pole, but I landed on my right side anyway. So I fired one shot towards the woman's SUV to pin them down as I recovered my wind. 
And before the mother knew what was happening, I charged her and I threw my groin into her knee. I knew that as I vomited on the ground in front of her that I had interupted her OODA loop. I had the advantage now. As she ran screaming for the Girl Scout, (I knew she was going for backup) I made for my Super Charged BRAT Tactical truck. I jumped into the drivers seat forgetting that I had left my rare Israeli contract AR 15 Bayonet on the seat, honed to a razor's edge. I could handle it though. Half of my ass is an implant from war wounds. 
As I attempted to start my truck, police and paramedics arrived on the scene. My truck would not start and instead backfired once and caused the police to Tase me. At which point I tactically soiled myself while in convulsions. My custom 1911 then fell out the window, but I still had my Centennial .38. I knew that I had to take out the woman with the purse. 
So I aimed my revolver at her at which point the first police officer fired once striking me in the chest. Fortunately, I was wearing my level 3A body armor. I didn't want to hurt the cops--they had obviously been duped by the evil temptress who was now embracing her partner in crime and crying to the police in the background. I knew it was a ruse. 
I pulled out my concealed weapons permit badge and showed it to the officer who shot me and yelled out, "I'm one of you guys!". He continued to cover me and ordered me to drop my .38 so I laid it down. I still had my bayonet after all, attached to my ass. The cop walked toward me and upon reading the badge, maced me right in the eyes. Fortunately, my Oakley shooting glasses stopped most of the spray and I was able to rip free of the Taser cords easily. It only cost me one nipple, easily replaced. I dove for the passenger side of my truck and began to run zig-zag for a ditch. Unfortunately, the bayonet sticking out of my ass slowed me down. I knew it would have to be hand-to-hand now. I knew the cop coudn't take me when I saw he merely carried a Glock 17, not a man's gun. So I immediately threw my eye into his right hook, followed by a knee into his Mag light. As I lay thrashing on the ground, I took the heel of my Bates Enforcer boot and kicked at the cops ankle. I knew from my classified experiences in Tajikistan that once breaking the ankle, the cop would fall down and I could "stun kick" him in the head, knocking him out but not hurting him. 
Apparently the cop had also been to Tajikistan because he side stepped me and struck me in the back with his ASP baton, but my trauma plate absorbed it. I then drew my Benchmade auto knife and was promptly tased again, but I was ready for it this time and only wet myself a little bit. 
Next thing those cops knew, I was unconscious. That'll teach 'em.


----------



## Baldy

*Now that's funny.*

:anim_lol: Mr.MW1311 that's a great read.:anim_lol: 
:anim_lol: :anim_lol: ROTFLMAO!!:anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## john doe.

That is one of the funniest things I've ever read!


----------



## Dr.K

I like to shoot them all, I'm not picking favorites on this one...I voted beretta, but sigpro is good, I like my USP, and a glock is okay with a grip reduction, haven't shot a XD or walther, but would probably like those also, my mountain eagle .22 from magnum research is fun and plastic also


----------



## stormbringerr

*xd*

ill take xd, glocks dont fit my hand very well at all, never even held an mp,i might like one.


----------



## tabsr

*Plastic*

MY HK USPC .45 and HK P2000SK .40


----------



## JeffWard

*For what purpose?*

CCW - I carry the Kahr PM40... none better

To Hell and Back Survivability on your hip - SIG or Glock

My two cents....

Jeff


----------



## poncaguy

I have a XD Tactical 9mm............enuff said!.......have a Glock also, just not my favorite, prefer my Rugers over it


----------



## bac1023

Uh, HK?


----------



## ki4dmh

G-21 bro. :mrgreen:
Scott


----------



## Edward Nigma

None of the above, I prefer HK USPs.


----------



## JeffWard

Wow... since just August (my last post on this thread)...

Then:
Kahr PM40 (carry)
Sig P226 (range)

Now:
XD9SC (carry)
XD45 Service 4" (range/carry)

I vote XD


----------



## Edward Nigma

HK USPc's get my vote. Of the ones listed, the only one I've not had experience with is a Kahr. The rest of them are equally good IMO.


----------



## Shipwreck

Man, U guys are crazy to not have Walther as #1...


----------



## kimber.45

:smt071 glock the one and only


----------



## Don357

*Plastics*

I wish I could vote in this poll, but my favorite isn't there. Of the ones listed I would have to choose the Springfield. But my favorite has got to be either the Witness P's or the Smith and Wesson Sigma's or M and P's. The Kimber KPD .40 deserves mention also.:smt033


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Well, I have owned several "Tupperware" guns over the years. Most of them were Glocks. I sold those when I got my first Sigma Smith (40VE). I have had a couple XD's and I never could get that lovin' feelin' from either. That was a little heartbreaking being I have been a Springfield fan for years.

The lack of a hammer has been one of the biggest reasons I couldn't get totally comfortable with all the fore mentioned. The other day I found a new Browning Pro 40. This for me has the best feeling grip of all the plastics I have owned and/or fired to date. I love the de-cock that is very "Sig-like" and even has another back strap for those with smaller hands. The down side is I have had trouble finding things like a light or laser sight that will fit it perfect. I have found that looking for things for the FNP 40 (same gun-different color) made that a lot easier.

Best of all it shoots better than my 40VE and that is hands down the best gun of it's type I had ever shot. I don't know if many of y;all have had the chance to try one..but I think anyone that does will be presently surprised.

I didn't vote in this poll being I don't own any of the choices listed. If I had to it be a toss up between the XD and the Walther. Both are pretty nice shooters.As to Glock..I don't think I'll ever own another one. I just don't think they give me the bang for the buck. Don't get me wrong. I don't think they are junk..I just think for what you pay for them that they give me what I expect from a gun of it's type. Here's a couple pics for those that aint seen one yet


----------



## Liko81

> The selection are real world pistols for real world folk....H&K, as well as the Sig line are not civilian friendly companies, nor do they market pistols that are realistically priced, nor any more reliable than the ones on the poll. The poll is a sampling of pistols that may be used by military and law enforcement, but also are not cost prohibitive for the average Wyatt Earp.


If that's the case, where's Ruger? Their P95 is used by mechanized infantry divisions, and I've seen other P-series on LEO's hips. They are quite simply, and pun intended, the best bang for the buck. Now I'm not the biggest fan of their newer designs (the P345 and SR9) but once grips and other accessories designed for these guns become commonplace I bet I can make a 345 feel at home in my hand. And it's nice that the MD is removeable.


----------



## Thunderhawk

Glock...S&W...Ruger


----------



## Dredd

Dustoff '68 said:


> *The selection are real world pistols for real world folk....H&K, as well as the Sig line are not civilian friendly companies, nor do they market pistols that are realistically priced, nor any more reliable than the ones on the poll. The poll is a sampling of pistols that may be used by military and law enforcement, but also are not cost prohibitive for the average Wyatt Earp.:smt1099 *


:smt009

HK is not cost prohibitive. IMO when coming into the world of shooting, you can't be looking at price to influence your choice.


----------



## Mike Barham

Liko81 said:


> If that's the case, where's Ruger? Their P95 is used by mechanized infantry divisions


Not so. The relatively few mech infantry soldiers who get pistols get M9s like everyone else. The Army only has two issue pistols, the M9 (Beretta 92) and the less common M11 (SIG P228). SOCOM has a few others, but they aren't Rugers.

I think the confusion here comes from Army Tank-Automotive and Armament Command (TACOM) purchasing these pistols. TACOM is just the procurement arm of the Army. People see "Tank Command" and assume it's the higher HQ for our armor guys, but it's not. TACOM procures all the weapons for the Army, including those that are given to our allies. Those given to allies have included Sigmas, Ruger P95s and Glock 19s, and allies include indigenous forces in Iraq and Afghanistan. Those P95s went directly to Baghdad for issue to the Iraqi police.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I'm not real big on "Tupperware guns" personally but have had a few over the years. I have a Browning Pro 40 at the moment and it is a nice shooting pistol. Most all I've had were though. I'd more than likely lean to the XD being I'm a huge Springer fan to begin with.:smt1099

Wow..I had posted here earlier..Dang old timers syndrome


----------



## florida1098

I left NYPD last year and we all had Glocks, not Kahrs. Did it change in the last 12 month?


----------



## Mike Barham

florida1098 said:


> I left NYPD last year and we all had Glocks, not Kahrs. Did it change in the last 12 month?


Huh. One of the guys in my unit is currently an NYPD cop on the civilian side. I believe he said 35th Precinct. I can check with him if it matters. Anyway, he carries an S&W 5946 on duty and a SIG P239 off duty.

As I understand it, NYPD has a list of authorized pistols that includes S&W, SIG and Glock. (I find this shockingly enlightened for a large department.) My friend in the unit here reports that Kahr pistols were authorized for off-duty carry, but were removed from the list fairly recently due to reliability problems among some officers.


----------



## vernpriest

I voted for the Glock but I also have a Kahr CW9 for CCW that I am very fond of. The XD is a nice gun and I tried to talk myself into one when I bought my G19, but I just really liked the Glock. All of the guns listed, as well as the H&K and Sig, are great guns. Guns, like anything else, fit some people better than others. This is the reason that there are so many different makes and models. Police agencies often but particular pistols or ammo because of the deal that they are able to get at the time. I think that every individual needs to research all the different choices, go hold them all, shoot them all (if possible) and then make your own choice based on what works best for you. Ridiculing someone else for having a opinion different than yours is really immature and shows a close-minded attitude that does not foster further learning or growth. Just my opinion!


----------



## Dredd

Mike Barham said:


> Huh. One of the guys in my unit is currently an NYPD cop on the civilian side. I believe he said 35th Precinct. I can check with him if it matters. Anyway, he carries an S&W 5946 on duty and a SIG P239 off duty.
> 
> As I understand it, NYPD has a list of authorized pistols that includes S&W, SIG and Glock. (I find this shockingly enlightened for a large department.) My friend in the unit here reports that Kahr pistols were authorized for off-duty carry, but were removed from the list fairly recently due to reliability problems among some officers.


I figured it would be pretty standard across the board for what the officers used in order to cut costs and repair time etc. It is nice to have a choice though I suppose as not every gun will work for every officer. I just find it a bit shocking because I didn't expect it :smt023


----------



## themayer78

A co-worker paints these figures.


----------



## cupsz71

Me likes the XD9sc :smt023


----------



## themayer78

nice, I love that little gun too. I love my XD. A Walther P22 and an XD9SC will be my next two guns. I need a better job.


----------



## akr

I don't have any plastic pistols. I do, however, have 4 polymer pistols in my collection, and I like them just as well as the other 20 guns.


----------



## s2000ap1

I actually registered just so I could post to this thread ... and ultimately enjoy the rest of the forums.

I have to agree with others here ... that HK should be on this list. Regardless of how many are being used by LEO or military, the Polymer pistol trend owes a lot to HK.

And about your poser comment: I'm a total "poser" I guess, because my very first gun was an HK P30. Not because I wanted to be a bad-ass (actually I didn't even know about HK when I bought it, was looking at a Beretta 92, Sig P226 or Glock 17), but because it felt the BEST in my hands ... period. And my rule of thumb, as with others that have owned guns and the gun shop manager was this: "get what fits you best, if you aren't comfortable with it, you won't shoot it well."

The P30 is hands down one of the best 9mm's on the market, maybe even made (only time will tell). I'm not just saying this because I own one, others are saying the same thing (even Sig owners). 

I also own an HK USP-fullsize .40 in OD Green frame and an HK USP Expert .40. 

To me a poser is someone who buys something (gun, skateboard, fancy golf clubs you name it) and doesn't take the time to learn how to use it. 

I personally go to the range almost every weekend. So I'm not a poser because I shoot an HK. But maybe the guy down the street is who owns a Glock because the police own them, therefore he thinks they are the best... but he doesn't know because he doesn't really shoot it. That sir, is a poser.


----------



## tekhead1219

I'm kinda partial to the Tanfoglio/EAA models. but, I guess that's not an option....


----------



## tekhead1219

I only voted for the XD because EAA Witness Compact wasn't a choice. I own both, but, prefer the Witness.
:smt023


----------



## Natureboypkr

Dustoff '68 said:


> *contribution to this thread....very informative.*


lol lol lol:smt082:smt082:smt082


----------



## Natureboypkr

I voted for XD because:
- I'm very accurate with them
- Fits well in my hand
- I like the trigger pull
- It kind of handles like my 1911
- It's fast

There are other polymers I enjoy but, XDs are my choice


----------



## unpecador

I vote for HK :mrgreen:


----------



## Natureboypkr

unpecador said:


> I vote for HK :mrgreen:


After I get my Bushmaster M4 and my Glock 20, a H&K 45 will be in my collection:smt033


----------



## akr

Dorian said:


> Another vote for H&K USPc here.
> And the Smith & Wesson M&P as an option of lesser cost.
> 
> Hey Dustoff, They are talking you are just not listening.
> When you ask a fair question, and then you do not want to hear what people have to say just because it falls outside of your preconceived notions, what are you really gaining?
> 
> Dorian


I remember Dustoff from other forums. It's best to ignore him.


----------



## JONSCH

HK makes the best polymer guns.


----------



## JeffsSig

Im sorry to not VOTE. I know its your poll.
I have to name SIG


----------



## Growler67

My SiGPro 2022 in 9mm, 15+1 147gr HydraShoks is my favorite. I've tried all the others and none were to my liking for one or more reasons. This one fits and feels best in my hands. If it doesn't fit and feel comfortable, you won't be able to shoot it as well as if it did.


----------



## JeffsSig

YES...........
The Sig 2022 in 40 or 357 or 9mm
:smt033


----------



## tekhead1219

tekhead1219 said:


> I only voted for the XD because EAA Witness Compact wasn't a choice. I own both, but, prefer the Witness.
> :smt023


Changed my mind...since I bought and began carrying the XD45C gotta go with XD.


----------



## Hayuya

Out the nominees I voted for Walther, primarily because I'm buying a P99 as my next gun. It might not be my favorite, but for sure a great gun.


----------



## TheReaper

It would be nice if S&W was on the list.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

The only poly gun I own is a Browning Pro-40. It's the same gun as the FNP 40. Spot on shooter. And it looks like thisbrokenimage


----------



## BigSkiff

It's pretty hard to knock the Glock! Minimal number of parts, no tool take down, reliable as any thing can be, easy to operate, probably more broadly street tested than any other poly pistol.


----------



## beretta-neo

Growler67 said:


> My SiGPro 2022 in 9mm, 15+1 147gr HydraShoks is my favorite. I've tried all the others and none were to my liking for one or more reasons. This one fits and feels best in my hands. If it doesn't fit and feel comfortable, you won't be able to shoot it as well as if it did.


Great looking gun :smt1099

How many rounds do you have through it?


----------



## Buffal0

I have fired all of the listed, and I would have to say I would go with... _none of the above_.

This is because I now have a CZ-75 SP01 Tactical in 9mm 

This is mine:









This is a Phantom:









I would have to say I would go for the Phantom if I was going to buy a polymer pistol.

My reasons you ask?

-The 75 is a tack driver. Simply put.
-LOVE the trigger on mine. (Some people say they have issues, I have had none.)
-I really like the decocker setup. Makes it feel like I have a nice revolver with 18 shots 
-I am pretty big, not like weight, but just overall frame, so size of a pistol doesn't bother me too much on the concealment part*.
-Low recoil.
-Feels amazing in my hands.

I know I may have gone astray with this, but I just really think the CZ's are quality firearms. Price was not too bad for my all steel SP01, under $700 new, and the Phantom is around the same price range, if not cheaper.


*Technically I cannot conceal and carry yet. Only 2 more years!


----------



## Jigger

Dustoff '68 said:


> *First off, the sampling of 5 pistols represents the brands MOST used by Law enforcement and the Military....foreign and domestic. Secondly, the question asked was simple....which of the listed are your faves. Thirdly, there is nothing preconceived here...if anything, any other responses fall outside the parameters of the poll. Fourth, and last, H&K and Sig represent a miniscule percentage insofar as use by the aforementioned agencies...and I suspect, due to their high cost; and they are not the most consumer friendly companies to deal with....there are too many manufacturwers to list, and I chose the top 5 MOST represented in the civilian, Law enforcement, and militray arenas. Now, if you find all this too confusing, then it's on you.*


We can only choose from your perceived popularity list?

HK is my fav.... the P2000 line. SIG is a close second. Both brands are very highly represented in the military and LEO markets worldwide.


----------



## steelontarget

*plastic*

write ins:
FNP .45
FNP FiveseveN
EAA Poly Compact


----------



## D-Ric902

'Nuff said.......


----------



## YFZsandrider

hows the texture on the grip feel?


----------



## D-Ric902

Very good, not too sharp. A lot better than the original.


----------



## Legasat

Fave plastico to date are my S&W M&P's.

Inexpensive, reliable with great ergonomics


----------



## gorknoids

Gott'a go with the Croatian Sensation!


----------



## gorknoids

mw1311 said:


> Are you talking about this guy???:
> 
> As I was leaving my house, I stuffed my Glock 10mm "man gun" Mexican style in my pants. My backup is a fully customized 1911 with all the IPSC add-on options in my $500.00 leather pancake holster custom made by Belgian Monks who have devoted their lives to silence and holster making. These are the ones used by SEAL Team 6, which I used to be a part of, but all records of my activities were destroyed in a fire "accident".
> I put on my Royal Robbins photographer vest to match my pants while wearing a T-shirt underneath reading "From My Cold Dead Hands". That way, nobody can see what I'm packing.
> I had my Centennial .38 Special in my ankle holster, just like the gun rag guys carry.
> Lastly, I had my "Covert Sniper" I.D. Card in my wallet with my "Concealed Weapons Permit Badge". I was ready for anything.
> I drove my Bug Out Truck to the 7-11 for some beer, 'cause you never know. It is a performance styled Subaru BRAT with 4 cylinders of ground pounding fury.
> I pulled up to the 7-11 store and noticed a nefarious looking Girl Scout eyeballing me from the back of her mothers' SUV. A likely cover.
> The mother returned to the truck and went for the keys in her purse, but I knew from my years of combat honed instincts that she was actually making a furtive movement for an offensive weapon.
> I attempted a tactical shoulder roll, but fell flat on my face, kind of flopping on the pavement to avoid any incoming rounds and to make it look like I meant to do that. The store owner called 911, which is good because I then did a roll and attempted to draw my Glock.
> Unfortunately, since I did not have a holster, the gun "went off", and the bullet creased my wiener. But I was prepared for that and bit down on a 9mm casing to take my mind off the pain as I dove for the garbage barrel.
> That's when I noticed the Girl Scout shouting something to her mother who began to take cover. I knew they were closing on me so I drew my custom trusty 1911 Wilson Combat...I knew that they would be impressed with that. I then duck walked to the front of her SUV, but my gut kinda got in the way and I fell on my ass, which caused me to swallow my 9mm casing.
> I then tried to roll to my right, but didn't want to scuff my holster, so I just threw myself into the telephone pole, but I landed on my right side anyway. So I fired one shot towards the woman's SUV to pin them down as I recovered my wind.
> And before the mother knew what was happening, I charged her and I threw my groin into her knee. I knew that as I vomited on the ground in front of her that I had interupted her OODA loop. I had the advantage now. As she ran screaming for the Girl Scout, (I knew she was going for backup) I made for my Super Charged BRAT Tactical truck. I jumped into the drivers seat forgetting that I had left my rare Israeli contract AR 15 Bayonet on the seat, honed to a razor's edge. I could handle it though. Half of my ass is an implant from war wounds.
> As I attempted to start my truck, police and paramedics arrived on the scene. My truck would not start and instead backfired once and caused the police to Tase me. At which point I tactically soiled myself while in convulsions. My custom 1911 then fell out the window, but I still had my Centennial .38. I knew that I had to take out the woman with the purse.
> So I aimed my revolver at her at which point the first police officer fired once striking me in the chest. Fortunately, I was wearing my level 3A body armor. I didn't want to hurt the cops--they had obviously been duped by the evil temptress who was now embracing her partner in crime and crying to the police in the background. I knew it was a ruse.
> I pulled out my concealed weapons permit badge and showed it to the officer who shot me and yelled out, "I'm one of you guys!". He continued to cover me and ordered me to drop my .38 so I laid it down. I still had my bayonet after all, attached to my ass. The cop walked toward me and upon reading the badge, maced me right in the eyes. Fortunately, my Oakley shooting glasses stopped most of the spray and I was able to rip free of the Taser cords easily. It only cost me one nipple, easily replaced. I dove for the passenger side of my truck and began to run zig-zag for a ditch. Unfortunately, the bayonet sticking out of my ass slowed me down. I knew it would have to be hand-to-hand now. I knew the cop coudn't take me when I saw he merely carried a Glock 17, not a man's gun. So I immediately threw my eye into his right hook, followed by a knee into his Mag light. As I lay thrashing on the ground, I took the heel of my Bates Enforcer boot and kicked at the cops ankle. I knew from my classified experiences in Tajikistan that once breaking the ankle, the cop would fall down and I could "stun kick" him in the head, knocking him out but not hurting him.
> Apparently the cop had also been to Tajikistan because he side stepped me and struck me in the back with his ASP baton, but my trauma plate absorbed it. I then drew my Benchmade auto knife and was promptly tased again, but I was ready for it this time and only wet myself a little bit.
> Next thing those cops knew, I was unconscious. That'll teach 'em.


Undoubtedly the funniest thing I've read on any forum. Unless it's true, that is. I mean......it didn't really happen, right?:anim_lol:


----------



## mikecu

*Plastic*

I like the glocks, but, I think that I'm going to try a Kahr.


----------



## monsterbass

XDM 9 for me.


----------



## falchunt

D-Ric902 said:


> 'Nuff said.......


Where did you get your grips? (Your gun is gorgeous by the way)


----------



## fragger-ks

Hk p30


----------



## jimmy

*GLOCK 17*










*SPRINGFIELD ARMORY XDM9*


----------



## Freedom1911

Dustoff '68 said:


> *There are a number of excellent polycarbonate pistols on the market, and I would like to know what the forum feels is the best of the bunch...post away amigos:smt1099 *


LOL, this is imposable for me to answer. My first poly gun was the Walther P99, great gun.
Next was a XD40sw then 45acp, the cost of the ammo for those got to be so I that I sold them and bought the XD9mm, great guns all. Then came the XDm and then a Glock.
Funny thing about the XD9mm. I have one of the HS2000, pre Springfield but the same gun as the XD9. It is a tack driver, the XDm is as well, but the XD9mm I think has sight problems, cause it hits low all the time. Then the Glock, hated them for the longest time though I had never owned or fired one. A few years back I got the opportunity to shoot a G17 and now I own one and it is a fine gun as well.
Long story short, I have never really seen a poly gun I did not like. So I can't just pick one, they are kind of like Lays Potato chips:mrgreen:


----------



## Freedom1911

jimmy said:


> *GLOCK 17*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SPRINGFIELD ARMORY XDM9*


Good sir, do you have larger pictures of these two pistols. They are good picks and would make great wallpapers.


----------



## redpenguin01

Buffal0 said:


> I have fired all of the listed, and I would have to say I would go with... _none of the above_.
> 
> This is because I now have a CZ-75 SP01 Tactical in 9mm
> 
> This is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Phantom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to say I would go for the Phantom if I was going to buy a polymer pistol.
> 
> My reasons you ask?
> 
> -The 75 is a tack driver. Simply put.
> -LOVE the trigger on mine. (Some people say they have issues, I have had none.)
> -I really like the decocker setup. Makes it feel like I have a nice revolver with 18 shots
> -I am pretty big, not like weight, but just overall frame, so size of a pistol doesn't bother me too much on the concealment part*.
> -Low recoil.
> -Feels amazing in my hands.
> 
> I know I may have gone astray with this, but I just really think the CZ's are quality firearms. Price was not too bad for my all steel SP01, under $700 new, and the Phantom is around the same price range, if not cheaper.
> 
> 
> *Technically I cannot conceal and carry yet. Only 2 more years!


Definitely a solid pistol.... how did you get grips on your phantom, did it come with it? I've asked around a few places and they said it wasnt an option. I have always wondered if they could just drill it out and add on some more comfortable grips... I don't know. 








EDIT: Looking back at it that's a tactical right?


----------



## SARGeek

*Love the XD*

Lost count of the number of handguns I've shot over the years but my XD-45 is the most comfortable gun to point & to shoot that I've ever owned. I've found the Glocks to be too light most of the time and I wasn't comfortable with the M&P's I've shot even though I see lots of folks on the forum who like that option as well.


----------



## jimmy

redpenguin01 said:


> Definitely a solid pistol.... how did you get grips on your phantom, did it come with it? I've asked around a few places and they said it wasnt an option. I have always wondered if they could just drill it out and add on some more comfortable grips... I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Looking back at it that's a tactical right?


The SP01 that Buffal0 is showing is the SP01 Tactical with the steel frame..That's why it has grips..Your SP01 id the PHANTOM with polymer frame..You can not add grips to a polymer frame, however, there is always the option of the slip-on hogue grip. Could be an option.


----------



## redpenguin01

Thanks for the heads up Jim. :smt023


----------



## cz75luver

No FNP?


----------



## dondavis3

I bought this last night










So I guess you know how I voted.

:smt1099


----------



## bill111444

I have two polly guns, a Glock 30 and a Kahr P45; both fine weapons. I rec-o-mend them. :smt023


----------



## Rogelk

The OP has attempted to pidgen hole those that pay a little extra for their firearms, which is why I'm not participating in the pole. I own a SIG as well as some others. Owning the SIG means I have one less firearm in my collection than if I didn't have it and that's a choice some people make. 2 Taurus' or 1 SIG.2 Rugers or one HK. I don't see it a problem on how some choose to spend their money.


----------



## camaro*73

dondavis3 said:


> I bought this last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess you know how I voted.
> 
> :smt1099


That is nice! Good job! :smt023


----------



## cougartex

Beretta PX4 Storm


----------



## bruce333

this thread is over 3 years old and the OP is no longer a member

Also, as many have noted, the poll also leaves out a lot of polymer handgun manufacturers.


----------

